# Current gk/wh pdf codex available soon on GWs site



## callred (Jun 24, 2008)

appologies if re-post but seen new white dwarf today in local GW and in the news section it states that the Daemonhunters and Witch Hunters codexs are going to be available in full in PDF format on the main GW site :biggrin:
not new codex but the old ones - so does this mean august as release time seems unlikely?


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

To me sounds most likely-It'll make games day more exciting


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Changed the title to avoid disappointment.

Interesting bit o news though.


----------



## Mart007 (Mar 29, 2008)

Maybe its just because they dont want people to buy the current dex when a new one is about to come out? Could be a new "thing" they do? Dunno. 

Or maybe the current print run is running out and the dont want to re-print?


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Mart007 said:


> Maybe its just because they dont want people to buy the current dex when a new one is about to come out? Could be a new "thing" they do? Dunno.
> 
> Or maybe the current print run is running out and the dont want to re-print?


Most likely the latter, for army books the print runs are big and of course they can then continue to sell the minis if the books are still available.


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

I think it's pretty much Proto-Codex


----------



## callred (Jun 24, 2008)

Wonder if they'd ever consider posting historical codexes in PDF format like eye of terror if they have the facility to have large downloadable files - on subject of gk can't imagine many people starting to play them now and needing book especially given the unavailability of the minis


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

I hope it's just the start of an awakening for the inquisition armies. I still cannot believe that GW haven't swept up the ordo's in a single codex. Poster boyed by GK and Deathwatch plastic sets.

Anything led by Marines and then given a twist must be a seller.


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

Im definitely hoping this is the start of a big movement for the inquisition stuff. One of the coolest and fluffiest forces in the universe and they just get paid lip service and nothing more. 

Here's to hoping they get some good stuff soon!


----------



## boreas (Dec 4, 2007)

That's not good... If they did plan a new codex soon, they wouldn't have bothered to put the PDFs. 

Phil


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

Wonder if they will take allies rules out...


----------



## boreas (Dec 4, 2007)

I'd be surprised. It'll probably be the same dex as on the French and German websites, which is the current codex without the fluff and hobby parts...

Phil


----------



## edd_thereaper (Oct 21, 2008)

is it availible to download now? if not when is it likely to be availible?

cheers

edd


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

boreas said:


> I'd be surprised. It'll probably be the same dex as on the French and German websites, which is the current codex without the fluff and hobby parts...
> 
> Phil


this i'd imagine as well


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

boreas said:


> That's not good... If they did plan a new codex soon, they wouldn't have bothered to put the PDFs.
> 
> Phil


I agree.
Im not expecting an Inquisition codex till 2012.


----------



## Shandathe (May 2, 2010)

I don't think it's just that they're not printing new ones. WH Codexes at least were (supposed to be) pulled from stores 2 months ago. Most stores around here had one or more copies left they're not supposed to sell anymore.


----------



## callred (Jun 24, 2008)

would assume they'll be up at some point in june as its that wd that the announcement was in


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Shandathe said:


> I don't think it's just that they're not printing new ones. WH Codexes at least were (supposed to be) pulled from stores 2 months ago. Most stores around here had one or more copies left they're not supposed to sell anymore.


Exactly, they're just not selling. Also, most of the boxed sets of metals are off the shelves too. Its gotta be one of two things, new models coming within the next year (it took around a year for Codex: Space Wolves and models to get revamped), or they biding their time. 

To be honest, late 2010/early 2011 looks like a good bet for GKs to get a new codex and models. I can't see it being later than Spring next year.


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

Woohoo that means I can get the updated WH book which allows me to use repair on my rhinos.


----------



## boreas (Dec 4, 2007)

asianavatar said:


> Woohoo that means I can get the updated WH book which allows me to use repair on my rhinos.


Don't bet on that just yet.... :angry: The French PDFs had some corrections (mainly inferno pistols getting melts and DH Assault cannon getting Heavy 4, rending). But I'll wait and see before I hope GW doesn't screw up this PDF

Phil


----------



## wickedchild (Jan 12, 2010)

I really hope that this is not going to be the same as the French Pdf (By the way, did not know it was not available as a free download in other countries  ).
If only they could at leat take this opportunity to rectify some issues such as the cost of Rhinos (and Immolators !!!), give us some proper stormtroopers.... :dunno:


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Doesn't this make it look more like they're not getting a codex at all? One way to phase them out would be to put the PDF on the website, so people can still use their armies/one or two units, and with the release of the next edition just remove them entirely?


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Im expecting a few slight corrections (cost of vehicles, couple of wargear rules, etc), and have them being released as a 5th ed PDF Codex.

Think similar to the 4th ed BA PDF Codex.

With the small number of people that play DH/WH, it probably isnt viable for them to print new codices if they arent going to profit from the sales.


----------



## spudboy (Jun 13, 2008)

I'd like to think they'd expand (if possible) on the idea of allied armies. DH/WH are currently a low seller (all that metal isn't helping), and both are fairly specialized armies. They can capitalize on their current "everything that glitters is a space marine" tact by gearing the DH/WH armies more towards being specialist troopers, as opposed to trying to make them a stand-alone army (while, of course, leaving this option open).


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

You guys shouldn't expect anything. It's just going to be the old codex put online. That is all. Hope is the first step to disappointment.


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

2 things, these armies definately Will get a new codex, its only now a question of when....my bet[and a complete guess] early next year.
second allies rules will definately be going.


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

jigplums said:


> second allies rules will definately be going.


Hope so.
Mystics in an IG Leafblower list is just plain nasty.

Leafblower with Mystics vs Daemons = Waste of time playing.


----------

